# Nervous about holding cash.



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

META said:


> Payoff period on business investments really is key here. If we're increasing business ROI while securing an asset, it's hard to say that's a poor move.
> 
> Long term business assets, well if we go SHF scenario, yeah, maybe one ends up with a blob of steel rusting in their yard.
> 
> ...


I agree. There is nothing wrong with investing and growing your business.

But people need to stop spending "all" their profits back into their businesses. This current condition is going to come to an end and when it does, the entire U.S. is going to turn into Detroit and not for a couple years but for decades. Take some some of those profits and invest them in strategic areas that will give you and your family security so when the next black swan comes, you can swoop in and sweep up all the low hanging fruit.

When it comes, if you have your house paid off that is great. However, you will not be able to pay the rising property taxes with a paid off backhoe when no one is buying backhoe's.


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

hdavis said:


> Nobody can teach someone who has all the answers. At this point, not even YOU know what you're talking about.


Reggie


hdavis said:


> Meaning chicken little shows up every few years, decade after decade. I never ever listen to chicken little, it's just a bunch of clucking.
> 
> I still remember the first time the US was destroyed by race riots in the 60s.


Those were Vietnam protest, not race riots bud. 

Man!

I hope I'm planting seeds in some of you and giving you information you can search and learn.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Ayangonz said:


> Reggie
> 
> 
> Those were Vietnam protest, not race riots bud.
> ...


I truly have no idea what you’re trying to say here, and it’s not for lack of trying on my end.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

@Ayangonz if you write all your nonsense in a book, I promise I will buy a copy if you’ll agree to stop posting here.


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

reggi said:


> You’re no doubt an intelligent man, based on your above average vocabulary and your ability to compose.
> 
> But you’re an arrogant, slithery, irritating fool.


When a person is incapable of contributing to an intellectual debate, they always resort to insults and personal attaches. If you find anything I posted to be false, debate me with facts and logic. Teach me oh wise one. Otherwise, you are just proving why you need to do more reading and less typing.


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

reggi said:


> @Ayangonz if you write all your nonsense in a book, I promise I will buy a copy if you’ll agree to stop posting here.


My good man. 

Go away. 

There are hundreds of other threads out there were you will be able to attack people. Why are you still here. Now I have to go clean the bottom of my shoes again.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Ayangonz said:


> When a person is incapable of contributing to an intellectual debate, they always resort to insults and personal attaches.


I’m capable, just didn’t realize there was one going on.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Some here choose the leverage and borrow strategy. Others here choose the payoff and position for market timing cash buys.

The inflation/deflation cycle isn't going away soon. 

One can make money trading shorter term noise, as in market exuberance....it's just that one time you hold on too long and are leveraged, and then forced liquidated. 

A savvy business acquaintance I know was forced out of his multimillion dollar comercial real estate buildings when his loan ratios went upside down...even though he was paying his bills and had them rented out. 08 downturn.

Bank called them in, cough up a million or so, or it's ours. It became theirs soon after.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

META said:


> Some here choose the leverage and borrow strategy. Others here choose the payoff and position for market timing cash buys.
> 
> The inflation/deflation cycle isn't going away soon.
> 
> ...



It's not a game for nail biters or the feint of heart for sure.


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

reggi said:


> I’m capable, just didn’t realize there was one going on.


That proves my point. If you don't think there is anything worth learning here, why are you here? Go away and help others that you think you can help. You obviously are not going to help me are you?


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Ayangonz said:


> That proves my point. If you don't think there is anything worth learning here, why are you here? Go away and help others that you think you can help. You obviously are not going to help me are you?


There’s nothing worth learning in any of your dross. This isn’t your thread a$$hole, I came here to read a real conversation not more of your hogwash.

Go **** yourself.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

In this thread alone that guy has contributed 20% of his total posts over 11 years.


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

META said:


> Some here choose the leverage and borrow strategy. Others here choose the payoff and position for market timing cash buys.
> 
> The inflation/deflation cycle isn't going away soon.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's what I am trying to worn people about. 

I am seeing a lot of posts on the forum from people saying they are reinvesting in their companies buying new equipment.

They make a few grand and use it for a deposit on another truck and increasing their leasing, loan and or insurance payments thinking this current workflow is going to continue into next year and next quarter is going to be like this one or at worse somewhat less than now. It very well may be. 

They need to always take at least 10% of all they make to keep and invest in something else other than just their business. A lot of these guys believe that by reinvesting in their business they are doing the right thing. But they are putting all their eggs in one basket that has significant counter party risk. 

Any smart business man knows that they should always put at least 10% of what they make into physical gold or silver as insurance which is one of the only assets that have no counter party risk.

It's like someone in Vegas. They go for that one more roll thinking they are going to hit and end up broke years later crying on the forum about all those pieces of equipment they had and all those men working for them at one time and all those bad subcontractors and employees and all those owners and banks and clients that didn't pay and how the economy tanked out of the blue and they lost all their equipment or buildings or whatever when they couldn't make the payments anymore. 

All they had to do was invest some of what they made. If some of these guy would stop right now while things are good, sell everything as quickly as possible and start consulting for example. I bet a lot of these guys could retire debt free. But their on that roller coaster and are looking for that next big job and never get to enjoy their life or their families and then ten years later sit on the porch waiting for there government handout reminiscing about today the good old days.

I retired from this industry in 2006 at the age of 44. I came back at the age of 50 because I was board out of my mind. I just turned 60 today. I'm posting while I can to try and pass along useful information for those that are looking for answers. I don't have all the answers and I don't give a damn if everyone on the forum this forum thinks I'm full of it. I am trying to pass along what I can to as many people as I can to do what I can to try and save this country from it's certain doom. I am here looking for those that are trying to survive to try and throw them a rope.

People just don't get it. If you have a billion dollars in your briefcase and are on an island and the only thing there is to eat are coconuts are you rich? 

This country threw away it's manufacturing. Now, we have to buy everything from other countries. Are we rich? Whats going to happen when the dollar crashes and the world does not take them anymore? What in the hell are we going to use to pay for anything. What are you going to sell your equipment for? What are you going to get paid with? People don't get it. 

We have been in a depression since 2008 and no one can see it because they don't see those black and white pictures of men in food line like in the 1930's. 60% of Americans don't have $ 500.00 for an emergency! Are you kidding me?

We are in a depression. Those people in those food lines are all around you. They are standing next to you in the grocery store paying with those food stamp EBT cards. There buying their Coffee's in the morning with those credit cards. There going to those check cashing stores getting day loans. There stealing your tools. There robing our stores all over the country. 

During the great depression, we didn't have food stamps. We didn't have credit cards. We didn't have social security, we didn't have stimulus checks. What the hell is going to happen to all those people when the reset comes and all those IRA's and 401K's are 80% of what they are now? 

People better wake the hell up! 

It's not going to effect me one damn bit. In fact, the way I am positioned, I will do better as the economy does worse. So why the hell am I posting this crap? Because I don't want to live in an island with a billion dollars and only have coconuts to eat! If I can help some people wake the hell up and help them save their families, I will have done something worth the rest of my time on this planet.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Ayangonz said:


> That proves my point. If you don't think there is anything worth learning here, why are you here? Go away and help others that you think you can help. You obviously are not going to help me are you?


Not
Your
Thtead


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

hdavis said:


> Not
> Your
> Thtead


May not be but your reading it are you not. 

I bet you didn't bother to see the video I posted did you. 

Neither did your friend reggi. 

You probably wouldn't understand it anyway. 

But others are reading and listing. Their sending me private messages to my email thanking me. How many of those have you guys gotten in the past couple days boys? 

This stuff is above your pay grade.

Oh crap! I got to clean the bottom of my shoes again!


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I wouldn't stop what I was doing to be a consultant, because I like what I do.

Consulting sounds like a terrible gig, I would be miserable.

So hand me the dice, because I have more equipment to buy before the price of it doubles again.


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

NYCB said:


> I wouldn't stop what I was doing to be a consultant, because I like what I do.
> 
> Consulting sounds like a terrible gig, I would be miserable.
> 
> So hand me the dice, because I have more equipment to buy before the price of it doubles again.


Come on NYCB,

Admit it. 

You are learning something and thinking about what I am posting. 

Why else would you be here following all my posts quoting things I write. 

Swallow your pride and admit I am helping you son. I won't tell anyone.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Ayangonz said:


> Come on NYCB,
> 
> Admit it.
> 
> ...


You sure do think highly of yourself don't you.


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

NYCB said:


> You sure do think highly of yourself don't you.


Yes I do as a matter of fact.

I worked my ass off for 42 years and earned the right to think that way.

I also have 16 licenses and certifications that back me up.

What say you about yourself? 

I showed you my cards, show me yours?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Ayangonz said:


> Reggie
> 
> 
> Those were Vietnam protest, not race riots bud.


The race riots of 68-69 are pretty famous.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

KAP said:


> Kept them off the politicians backs though, for the most part, while they did all sorts of shenanigans...
> 
> Only problem is, they sugared them up and are going to want more ("free" benefits, UBI, increased EBT, etc.)... and their dealers (politicians) are intent on giving it to them all at borrowed cost... a cost that will eventually come due... the ultimate pyramid scheme...
> 
> I don't know a single parent that thinks their kid would benefit long-term from just being "kept" from life's challenges by giving them free money... it's not different as a society... it all comes at a cost...


Actually and unfortunately, lots of parents do think that way.


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

NYCB said:


> During times of transition or unrest, gold hasn't held much value. During times of stability though it is pretty consistent.
> 
> It's not really a great thing to use as liquid for trading, but as a hedge so after your currency gets destroyed you have something of value for when it starts back up.
> 
> Want to be a SHTF millionare? Stock up on basic antibiotics.





Big Johnson said:


> How many Venezuelan bolivars does an ounce of gold or silver buy? How many did they buy before Chavez came in the picture?


Before Chaves a once of gold was approximately $ 10,800 bolivar

After Chaves took over and the bolivar reset it cost $ 7,200,000.000.00 for an ounce of gold. 

That’s seven billion two hundred million Bolivar for the same ounce of gold.

That’s why you keep 10% gold as insurance.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> Actually and unfortunately, lots of parents do think that way.


I'm sure they do, I said I don't know a single parent who does...


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

Mr Latone said:


> I chose your post as the basis for my response because it is relevant. Not trying to single you out, so don't takie it like I am trying to oppose all that you suggest.
> 
> Look at his posts differently than that. It's (I find anyway) interesting that he has even said as much, it's not going to be about embracing his entire post. Rather to take what parts of his rambling that interests you and do your own research.
> 
> ...


You get it.

I am throwing valuable information into the forum hoping something sticks and gets some people at least thinking and maybe looking into it themselves. Not everything will apply to each of you. Some of you are carpenters and some of you are business owners. 

I am throwing ropes into the forum. It's up to you to grab them do your own research and pull yourselves up. Lord nose no one else is going to.

I've been posting for about a month now. I can feel some of you are getting some of this. You all were first attacking me at first claiming I was setting people up to sell them some self improvement course. Well those attacks have stopped and at least we know have some type of dialog going.


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

hdavis said:


> Depression is a defined term. I'm not wasting time watching some jerk off video .


Good for you. that is your choice to make.

But at least you can't say down the road you didn't know.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Ayangonz said:


> Good for you. that is your choice to make.
> 
> But at least you can't say down the road you didn't know.


I already knew we aren't in a defined depression, you're the one saying we are.


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

Fishindude said:


> A business I'm involved with dealt with a whole lot of those PPE loans and you are correct it was an incredible amount of free money for them.
> Same deal with all of the stimulus payments to individuals and families.
> 
> However .... I'm of the opinion that it was at least 90% waste. The majority of the recipients would have managed to get by about the same with or without those funds.
> It was just free money they couldn't turn down.





hdavis said:


> I already knew we aren't in a defined depression, you're the one saying we are.


We are in a defined depression. That's the point. It's called the silent depression.


hdavis said:


> I already knew we aren't in a defined depression, you're the one saying we are.


Gentleman,

That's my point. We are in a defined depression. It's called "the silent depression".

It started in 2008 with the start of money printing by the FED.

Want proof? Here you go!


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

There's not enough suffering for this to be a depression.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> There's not enough suffering for this to be a depression.


Hence the government borrowing, freebie give-aways in the TRILLIONS to blunt it's effects to the politicians advantage... just in the past two years... TRILLIONS borrowed and given away... think about that...

Hard for a family to say they're bankrupt or deal with that reality when the borrowing hose is still wide open... almost like the old joke... I can't be broke, I still have checks!...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Plenty of job openings. People aren't riding the rails to pick up work here and there. 

If the argument is there is a new kind of depression , fine but it doesn't meet the definition of depression.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

hdavis said:


> Plenty of job openings. People aren't riding the rails to pick up work here and there.
> 
> If the argument is there is a new kind of depression , fine but it doesn't meet the definition of depression.


While I don't necessarily believe we're in a traditional depression or silent one, as it were, what definition are you using? Because there being plenty of job openings, with hiring bonuses and raised incomes for all different industries with no takers, seems a bit depressing... 

How are they even surviving? Have they become that much more economically skilled (nope or unlikely)? Or do they have a way to live at a lower standard of living on less freebie money? You don't get the freebies if you're employed... just ask all the majority of people who actually worked through the covid mess who didn't get "sign-on" bonuses or thank you bonuses (some industries did, but the exceptions), or $600/week stipends ON TOP OF their unemployment...

Seems to me, no matter the definition you come up with, the definition of depression would have to change taking into account the unprecedented borrowed TRILLIONS that have been injected into the economy...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

KAP said:


> Trade for more whiskey and cigarettes whistle:) or keep until it's value scales after the depression has passed... really not that much different than buying at auction during a downturn...
> 
> I think there's a lot to be said about the fact that people are currently insulated from normal financial stresssers/deciders... just look at all the government payments that went out (both business and personal) curing covid that kept people afloat which just 30 years ago would have been anathema... a lot different than just bread lines...
> 
> ...


Your idea of SHTF and my idea seems to be miles away.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Calidecks said:


> Your idea of SHTF and my idea seems to be miles away.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Maybe so... I guess the last thing I'd be worried about in a SHTF scenario is alcohol and cigarettes... but there was certainly plenty of money for that during covid...


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

I think we all know what Calidecks is saying. People don't have any use for goods with no intrinsic value during a barter economy, which is what would happen in some sort of end-of-currency cataclysm.

So money becomes worthless, as well as things that have basically no use except for converting later to money, i.e. gold. Unless you're going to be making lots of CATV cable and motherboards when the zombies come.

On the other hand, when Ayan's prophecies materialize, people will still be addicted to alcohol and nicotine.

Same reason I'd rather own tools than... collector cars. People will still need ditches dug, leaks patched, barns built, trees felled, trailers hauled, etc.

Beans, bullets, bandaids, coffee, tools, alcohol, and nicotine. And high speed internet so we can still bust each others' balls during the apocalypse.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Comes to a genuine apocolyptic SHTF scenario, I doubt 90% of us would make it long-term, no matter how much we play with "survival" stuff day to day. It can be a fun hobby, but realistically, you're not going to thrive on trapping mice, squirrels and mushrooms.


Depends on what you mean by **** hit the fan scenario, if you're talking Cormac McCarthy's The Road where there's a nuclear fall out or something maybe not.

But Venezuela in america? I mean any one of us could get smoked just going into a gas station to get a soda on a regular day basis but if I am plotting myself against the people I see and interact with in everyday life I give myself a pretty good odds of being on top of that heap early on. I have a lot more resources and am better equipped to handle 99% of real life situations. Most people have no skills

i also think 90% of those people would not understand the severity of their circumstances early enough, I have read enough about civilizations falling apart and even 1st hand accounts and accounts to know you aren't going to get a first chance with me in most circumstances and definitely not a second if I don't know you, and I'll take what you had on you too


Read Savage Continent by Keith Lowe for a real world example of what that world would look like. Brutal

My ancestors made it through commanches and kiowa , i imagine I could handle George from next door or the local 3 percebter group with rougue members lol. If I can't I don't deserve to make it anyway

People without water livestock and remote locations will fare the worst. I will definitely not be standing on winding Creek road, I have better options

The amount of brain space something like this actually happening takes up for me is pretty much 1%. Be prepared or just like anything else but it's not a likely scenario here. Maybe in the long haul Cormac McCarthy's situation could be real, I give it more odds than I do becoming Venezuela


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Jaws said:


> Savage Continent by Keith Lowe


Added to cart.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Some say a "sh!t hit the fan" scenario event could never happen.

Some have blinders on, imo.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Robie said:


> Some say a "sh!t hit the fan" scenario event could never happen.
> 
> Some have blinders on, imo.



Of course it could happen. 

The type of SHTF situation is going to depend on what kind of odds I give it of happening and when


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Jaws said:


> Of course it could happen.


Many think that is just crazy talk.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

The **** hits the fan all the time on the regional level, that is what you should prep for.

Like when Texas got hit with those ice storms last year and all hell broke loose.

Prep for that kind of scenario in your area, and build off that base.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

NYCB said:


> The **** hits the fan all the time on the regional level, that is what you should prep for.
> 
> Like when Texas got hit with those ice storms last year and all hell broke loose.
> 
> Prep for that kind of scenario in your area, and build off that base.



Was like a 6 day vacation other than breaking ice for my cows. Lol. Gourmet meals, family time


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Jaws said:


> Was like a 6 day vacation other than breaking ice for my cows. Lol. Gourmet meals, family time


Nice to be prepared, isn't it?

👍


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Last winter, coldest night of the year, the power went out in the whole town. Sub station lit on fire or something, it took them 24+ hours to fix it up.

It was unpleasant, but manageable.

Maybe an hour or two after the power was out I was checking FB on my phone, and probably 3 different people were begging for firewood because they couldn't keep the house warm.

Are you kidding me? You have a means to heat the place and you don't have like a weeks worth of fuel at least stashed?

I don't even have a wood stove any more and I have like 5 full cord stacked up outside (I do have a stove, but it's unhooked and in the shop, we just don't heat the house with wood anymore).

Winter comes every year people, try to be at least a little prepared for it.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

NYCB said:


> Last winter, coldest night of the year, the power went out in the whole town. Sub station lit on fire or something, it took them 24+ hours to fix it up.
> 
> It was unpleasant, but manageable.
> 
> ...


😅


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

NYCB said:


> Winter comes every year people, try to be at least a little prepared for it.


These are the same people scrambling for snow shovels every snowstorm.
Wut, did you throw the one away from last year?

A few years ago I asked some good customers (retired couple) to show me their flashlight....quick, hurry...
After 10 minutes looking for it, the batteries were dead.
"Well, the power never goes off here"
2 years later the power went out and their dog got loose.
Yup, no flashlight.
Out there in pitch blackness looking for their dog.

I'd bet $50 they still don't have a working flashlight.

"Oh, well Bob has his phone".

It's just amazing the people that don't have a clue.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

NYCB said:


> I have like 5 full cord stacked up outside


"$500 a Rick, you pick up"
You could have cleaned up!

JK. Wouldn't be surprised if some did, though.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Robie said:


> These are the same people scrambling for snow shovels every snowstorm.
> Wut, did you throw the one away from last year?
> 
> A few years ago I asked some good customers (retired couple) to show me their flashlight....quick, hurry...
> ...


I've got some family who look at me like I'm an astronaut when I break out a headlamp.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Whenever I have these SHTF conversations, I always ask how much of the ****, and which type of the ****. 

Raising your own livestock and living off wildlife works until they try to kill you, or eat all the wildlife. 

Enough starving people, and it won't matter much how prepared you became. Nuclear, same deal.

So how mucha da chit.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Of course it could happen.
> 
> The type of SHTF situation is going to depend on what kind of odds I give it of happening and when


When Andrew hit me in Miami back in 1992, I lived through TSHTF for sure. Three days after the hurricane, one of my neighbors was in his house when his generator in the garage (opened garage door) stopped working. He went to put gas when he realized that wasn't the problem. Three guys were loading the generator into the back of their truck. He ran out and grabbed the generator when one of the guys put a gun to his head. He let go and they sped off.

The national guard hadn't come in yet and that was going on everywhere. We neighbors that never new each other got together. we where about 20 families. We closed of both sides of the street with cars and took turns guarding the street with guns. No one drove through that didn't live there. 

Homes around us were getting hit but nothing more happened on our block. The national guard finally came in two weeks later. We didn't have power restored for three months. No where to go. No where to live unless you got an apartment in central Florida. 4 hours away. 

I slept in my living room in a tent with my wife and two kids at the time for eight weeks with no plywood on my roof. Everyone cooked on there barbecue grills, had MRE's from FEMA or had to wait till the salvation army food truck came around. We did OK because I was a boy scout leader and had dutch ovens and stuff.

No one can ever convince me SHTF can't happen. Or was this just a small rain storm?


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Ayangonz said:


> When Andrew hit me in Miami back in 1992, I lived through TSHTF for sure. Three days after the hurricane, one of my neighbors was in his house when his generator in the garage (opened garage door) stopped working. He went to put gas when he realized that wasn't the problem. Three guys were loading the generator into the back of their truck. He ran out and grabbed the generator when one of the guys put a gun to his head. He let go and they sped off.
> 
> The national guard hadn't come in yet and that was going on everywhere. We neighbors that never new each other got together. we where about 20 families. We closed of both sides of the street with cars and took turns guarding the street with guns. No one drove through that didn't live there.
> 
> ...


That sucks. Sounds like your family made it through alright. 

Did you get any of that tarp money?


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

reggi said:


> That sucks. Sounds like your family made it through alright.
> 
> Did you get any of that tarp money?


Nope. Didn't do tarps with FEMA till hurricane Charley 2004. 65 cents a square foot = average price of $ 1,300.00 per job. 5 man crew did 5 homes per day. Ran 5 crews for 20 days. Job cost? 32 cents psf. You can take over the math from here.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Ayangonz said:


> Nope. Didn't do tarps with FEMA till hurricane Charley 2004. 65 cents a square foot = average price of $ 1,300.00 per job. 5 man crew did 5 homes per day. Ran 5 crews for 20 days. Job cost? 32 cents psf. You can take over the math from here.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Talk now about Russia doing a cyber attack in the U.S before they invade the Ukraine.
That would be a SHTF thing.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Somebody did a dry run of a cyber attack during that pipeline dilemma last year.

I've read a few post from former IT guys in vital industries that were appalled by how out of date security systems usually were, and how vulnerable....like very important systems, that should have been completely removed from any networks, with full internet access, so pretty much anyone could attempt an attack on them.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Some banks only allow like 8 characters for the user password.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I've known students that lived on packets of ramen noodles for months at a time.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

KAP said:


> Maybe so... I guess the last thing I'd be worried about in a SHTF scenario is alcohol and cigarettes... but there was certainly plenty of money for that during covid...


Last thing I'd be concerned about as well. But plenty of people would be willing to trade their first born for one or both. Lol


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

Robie said:


> Talk now about Russia doing a cyber attack in the U.S before they invade the Ukraine.
> That would be a SHTF thing.





Robie said:


> Talk now about Russia doing a cyber attack in the U.S before they invade the Ukraine.
> That would be a SHTF thing.


Not going to happen.

But this is.

Back in September of 2019, The World Economic Forum & The Bill & Malinda Gates Foundation brought the world together for the first ever Corona virus pandemic war games.
After the war games, they created a protocol called "Event 201" for what we should do if a pandemic was to break out.

Attending where the representatives from the largest central banks, businesses and world leaders. They performed war games to determine what we do if Corona virus pandemic broke out in the world. In the same month, September of 2019, the FED restarted quantitative easing (the printing of currency).

The virus was first discovered one month later in October in Wuhan China where a lab that was funded by the U.S. government was performing gain of function research on the Corona virus.

When President Trump held his cabinet meetings to strategize what needed to be done, the FED presented to Trump the Event 201 report which described step by step what needed to be done. Everything the government did in response to the pandemic was pre-planned by the World Economic Form and outlined in the Event 201 report.

Last December 2021, they held another war game. This war game was for what should be done in the event of a possible economic global meltdown that includes bank holidays. The last time we had a bank holiday was March 6th, 1933 when Franklin Delano Roosevelt shut down the U.S banking system to stop the run on the banks by the citizens of the U.S. at the start of the great depression.

To incite the general public to redeposit the money they had horded from the banks and reinstall confidence in the general public the president signed into law the Emergency Banking Act, passed by Congress on March 9, 1933 which provided a government guaranty of up to $ 100,000,00. The banks were re-opend on March 13th, 1933 and the general pubic lined up and redeposited there money after an aggressive media campaign reassuring the public everything was going to be fine.

Part of the plan in the event of a bank holiday includes shutting down any voice warning the public that they need to get away from the big banks and put their money with small banks. As soon as people start to question the system, the first thing the report states is the they must shut down voices that are telling people what to do in contrary of what the FED and government are telling you do.

I strongly advise that, anyone that wants to learn what they need to do to get outside the system, that you order a copy of Glenn Becks Book, "The Great Reset". Not only a digital copy but a physical copy. The digital copy is out now and the hard cover is coming soon. You need the hard cover in case they prevent the digital copy as they prevented anything related to Covid from being posted. 

If you thought the crackdown on any information about covid was serious, you haven't seen anything yet. That was just a test run.

It's imperative that you take your money out of the big banks and move it to smaller local banks. Banks that will lend local people local money. The Federal Reserve Bank is made up of the five largest U,S, banks. It's imperative that we keep our small banks and businesses alive.

If you want to learn more about what the great reset is and why the dollar is about to reset, start by reading the book I recommended before "The Creature From Jekyll Island". Start looking into gold and silver to protect your savings.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Ok. But what about my millions in mutual funds? Those should be fine right? Just ride it out. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

Lettusbee said:


> Ok. But what about my millions in mutual funds? Those should be fine right? Just ride it out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


You need to do some research and quick!

Here, this will start you in the right direction.

Don't wary if you don't understand everything. It's a start and you will learn as you go.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Calidecks said:


> Last thing I'd be concerned about as well. But plenty of people would be willing to trade their first born for one or both. Lol
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Yikes... 

But I suspect you might not be too far off the mark with some of the stuff I've read about lately...


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Calidecks said:


> Last thing I'd be concerned about as well. But plenty of people would be willing to trade their first born for one or both. Lol
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Alcohol actually has some practical use too. Keeping your hands and minor wounds clean is extremely important if medical care is in short supply.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

NYCB said:


> Alcohol actually has some practical use too. Keeping your hands and minor wounds clean is extremely important if medical care is in short supply.


😉

That's what I'm going with, too.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I've really wanted to get a small still to stash, or at least get some plans for a basic one that can be made without much hassle.

I don't drink much, but alcohol is very important, and like others have said, some poor bastards that just can't be without will trade everything they have for it.


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Ayangonz said:


>


That speaks more to the people thinking they're being scammed (i.e. - if it sounds too good to be true) than it does to the reality of trying to barter gold or knowing its value (it's Canadian as well so adds another level of apprehension about knowing its value)... when people become focused on an item on mass scale (i.e. - Cabbage Patch dolls for one example), it's perceived value becomes more important to bartering...


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

It shows the lack of education in the world. There is a reason people don't understand the value. 

They were not taught about it in school and that was on purpose.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Ayangonz said:


> It shows the lack of education in the world. There is a reason people don't understand the value.
> 
> They were not taught about it in school and that was on purpose.


That video is not representative of that IMO... change the conditions to meet reality of the product and you'll get a different response regarding it's perceived value and their reaction to it... there's a reason people on the street approaching you with something to offer are called street hustlers... some are legit, some are not, not always easy to discern who is or not... so they've got those street smarts to err on the side of caution... after all, WHY would you offer me something of larger value for my item if it really was worth more in value when you can go get your own ice-cream?

I get your point, to an extent, but I don't think that video represents it very well... all I'm saying...


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Gold only has value to those who want it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

TP on the other hand....


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Robie said:


> TP on the other hand....


Market timing has a lot to do with perceived value....


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

hdavis said:


> Market timing has a lot to do with perceived value....


Take all of it away from a family of 4 and see what it's market value is lol.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I have 3 girls in my house.

Last time I got the septic pumped I said "Now that there's 3 girls, how often should I be pumping this thing now" Before the kids after 10 years it looked mint in there (for a septic tank)

He laughed and told me see you next year....****.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

META said:


> Gold only has value to those who want it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


No one needs gold to survive. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Calidecks said:


> No one needs gold to survive.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Right. It is only a representation of stored value created from other activities. 

Excess value/wealth is only useful to others that have excess value/wealth. Surplus. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

META said:


> Right. It is only a representation of stored value created from other activities.
> 
> Excess value/wealth is only useful to others that have excess value/wealth. Surplus.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It's a store of value. A form of wealth preservation. A way to transport your wealth forward in time. A way to take your wealth with you in the case of an emergency. It's the only form of money accepted throughout the world. Insurance.

In Germany, during world war 2, the Jews that had gold coins were able to use them to bribe the nazi soldiers at the checkpoints to let them and their families escape certain death?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I think John Q is largely ignorant about precious metals and everything that comes with them. I know I am.
If there was a true shtf scenario, some would still see silver dimes and gold as valuable and desirable, as long as his stomach is full.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tough to silver solder without silver.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

hdavis said:


> Tough to silver solder without silver.


But... But... phones...


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

hdavis said:


> Tough to silver solder without silver.


$40/roll for lead free plumbing solder now.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

AllContractors1 said:


> Buy gold


What'd you wake the baby for? It's been five days since the board meeting on gold convened. Now they'll all be back for an emergency session.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Buy Rhodium.


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

reggi said:


> What'd you wake the baby for? It's been five days since the board meeting on gold convened. Now they'll all be back for an emergency session.


Ayongaz “somebody say gold” lol


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Rumor on the street is the market is going to get choppy....more..

I wouldn't be surprised if we make new highs, but stagnate. A sustained bull would be suprising to me. 

Maybe rates move next month.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> Buy Rhodium.


Who is she, and how much does she cost?


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Bonds.....where they go, the market may follow.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Keeping ships out to ocean can't overcome the tsunami of crashing GDP...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

But we can do that better than anyone.....


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Thread on rates. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489692115365994505
Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

META said:


> Thread on rates.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489692115365994505
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Excellent read


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Now









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

On TIPS.





__





TIPS — TreasuryDirect







www.treasurydirect.gov





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Meta is on a roll.....


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Stagflation, that may be our topic moving forward...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

That has been my thought for a couple years.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

hdavis said:


> That has been my thought for a couple years.


For some of you older folks who lived through the 70s as adults, it might be helpful to hear your insight.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

It's effects are compounded by jobs being available but no takers and the government supporting that decision financially...

Really hard to compare it to the 70's in that regard... new territory...


----------



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

I too have been worried about stagflation since the tax cuts passed a few years ago despite large spending increases (even pre-Covid). The same thing happened in the late 60's, I believe, with huge unfunded amounts spent on Vietnam which led to the stagflation of the 70's through early 1980's.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

The FED is in a corner with rates for the most part, short of going negative. 

Inflation, well they can raise and cut our throats with debt servicing. 

Maybe financial Harakiri is the best option.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Hate Stress said:


> Tangible? Money spent is tangible, speaking out against the idiotic status quo is tangible, giving up a good paying job is tangible, not wearing the senseless mask is tangible. You want me to jump through a lion's den with masked people cheering? You tone is of acceptance and defeat. Obedience is virtuous to cowards but war, genocide, slavery, the Holocaust were mostly from mass obedience not disobedience. Do what's right or do what you're told. I can't believe I'm having this debate like I'm in some nightmare Orwellian idiotic sheepfold.


Your avoidance of answering the questions posed is an obvious dodge... Don't be Orwellian and attempt to shift focus... be specific and answer the questions... why aren't you organizing a local effort, why are you "ready to join" but haven't joined?... how are you going to combat the ENTRENCHED bureaucracy? To be specific, when you're stopping work to organize, participate and join in on weeks long protests, all under the threat of loss across the board, THAT'S tangible... the truckers in Canada for example, actually gave up something to accompany their words... ANYONE can talk just like we're doing here...

It doesn't really cost you anything during fat times to give up a job when you have another one likely lined up to go... what do you give up not wearing a mask in a store? I mean, you're IN the store right getting what you want right?

If you're going to claim others are in the 80% or sheeple, show how you're not, otherwise, it's all just talk on the internet... It's more likely the case, you're getting frustrated because you don't really have much more to offer on that other than words on the internet and examples of minor discomforts... otherwise, you would have likely listed them already... I could be wrong, guess we'll see...

Good news is, the rally hasn't happened yet, and this could be at the beginning of your activist pursuits...


----------



## Hate Stress (Jul 31, 2020)

KAP said:


> Your avoidance of answering the questions posed is an obvious dodge... Don't be Orwellian and attempt to shift focus... be specific and answer the questions... why aren't you organizing a local effort, why are you "ready to join" but haven't joined?... how are you going to combat the ENTRENCHED bureaucracy? To be specific, when you're stopping work to organize, participate and join in on weeks long protests, all under the threat of loss across the board, THAT'S tangible... the truckers in Canada for example, actually gave up something to accompany their words... ANYONE can talk just like we're doing here...
> 
> It doesn't really cost you anything during fat times to give up a job when you have another one likely lined up to go... what do you give up not wearing a mask in a store? I mean, you're IN the store right getting what you want right?
> 
> ...


Dude you're retarded


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Hate Stress said:


> Dude you're retarded


Your lack of response and avoidance of same, tells anyone all they need to know...


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

Hate Stress said:


> I can't believe someone uses their logical mind and goes beyond the mainstream anymore. I feel so alone surrounded by masked lemmings that think this is all about a virus I can't even think straight anymore. But thanks for your story. A couple I worked for recently, grew up in eastern Europe under communism and they said what's going on now is worse than that. I don't mean to pester you but if you don't mind since you are awake and have been through this. In your opinion, how and when do you see this scenario unfolding (reset/digital socialism). Will they just burn up the constitution and take everything away and throw us on the street with boots on the ground or how do you see it playing out? Always want to be ready. Thanks


What people do not understand is that the reset has been going on for some time now.

We have been and are now in the final phases of the reset. The changes are subtle now. They are unfolding right in front of our eyes and people do not see it. Like the frog boiling in the pot, the public does not realize what is happening and will not until it is too late. 

If you want to see it, you must look where most of the population is not looking. You must educate yourself on history and stay abreast of current events. But by current events, I do not mean MSNBC, CNN or Fox News.

Do a simple search for “Operation Mockingbird” and you will understand why you cannot depend on the regular media for anything.

It’s officially here now. Just last week, my wife was at Wells Fargo doing some transactions when the teller started telling her about this new electronic account that she could have on her phone and pay for everything with it. It’s here, the electronic wallet is starting to be introduced. So, to answer your question, the reset has been going on for some time now.

In a short time, once enough of the population has it installed, the FED will collect all cash in circulation. Then, once that is complete, the final phase of the reset will take place.

A black swan will take place and the FED and the news will point to it as being the cause of so much turmoil in the monetary system to hide the fact that the FED itself is the real culprit. The internet will block anyone trying to educate the public to what is really going on just as they have blocked any mention of Covid and labeled it fake news. People posting what is really happening will be called conspiracy theorist and fake news.

One third of the population will follow what the government says. One third will resist and one third will not care. This is the same as with politics and religion. There is one side, the other and those in between that don’t care. 

Socialism is already here right in front of our faces, but people don’t see it. The original constitution has been butchered to threads. Food stamps, Obama phones, Obama care, social security, Medicaid, Medicare, public housing, child tax credits, public education. All these social programs are socialist programs. They are sold as helping the poor, but they are redistribution of wealth.

Taxation in the United States in 1776 was incredibly different than what it is today. *There were no income taxes, no corporate taxes, and no payroll taxes*. Instead, the American Colonies (and to a larger extent, the British Crown) were primarily funded by tariffs and excise taxes. At the same time the Federal Reserve was created in 1913, the 16th amendment was ratified, and Americans started paying income taxes.

Once the electronic wallet is in place, that is when they will come for your guns. Anyone not turning in their guns will have their wallets locked. Anyone that tries to help anyone with a locked wallet will have their wallets locked. This is exactly what is happening right this very moment in Canada. Anyone involved in the trucking protest had their back accounts locked. Anyone that donated to any cause supporting the truckers had their accounts locked. Anyone found helping anyone that has a locked account has their account blocked. If you have a blocked account, you cannot leave the country. Your assets can also be seized. As in assets, I mean their trucks, personal property and even homes.

This is what is coming here. Say something against the political party in charge and you will lose everything. Exactly as what happened in Cuba and is happening to this day all over the world in places like China. 

To be ready, you must get out of the system. You must learn how to become the “Gray Man”. You must educate yourself to know how to position yourself. You must have a plan B.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Ayangonz 

Watcha think about these guys?
They're local to me.






Patriot Trading Group | All American Gold | Gold Dealer


Patriot Trading Group is a gold dealer located in Phoenix, Arizona that specializes in selling gold and silver coins. As a gold dealer, we buy all american gold and silver.




allamericangold.com





Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

@NYCB is still buying tools so I think we’re good. Did you decide CVT vs centrifugal clutch?

Are you going to conexpo?

It’s in only 12 months, we gotta get the band together for shenanigans.


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

Lettusbee said:


> Ayangonz
> 
> Watcha think about these guys?
> They're local to me.
> ...


I just looked up their price for a standard NGS/PCGS MS63 St. Gaurdens Gold Coin and compared it to the price on JMbullion.com. JM was $ 150.00 less expensive. I usually shop the sites I recommended and buy whichever one has the best price that day. 

You have to be careful. There are a lot of sites out there but many of them mark up more than they should. I have found over the past 20 years the three I recommended and sometime a local dealer are best. But again if you go to a local, you have to compair with the websites I mentioned. I generally find the web sites better priced.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

reggi said:


> @NYCB is still buying tools so I think we’re good. Did you decide CVT vs centrifugal clutch?
> 
> Are you going to conexpo?
> 
> It’s in only 12 months, we gotta get the band together for shenanigans.


I've decided to go with the lower cost machine. I talked to the manufacturer and they've told that they have had very few replacement clutches sent out.

I can get it into service several months earlier too, which means it can make money quicker.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

META said:


> Rumor on the street is the market is going to get choppy....more..
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if we make new highs, but stagnate. A sustained bull would be suprising to me.
> 
> ...


No new high.

DXY: 98.6
S&P Futures: 4290
GOLD Futures: $1,960
SILVER Futures: $25.50
CRUDE Futures: $111.00

Crude, well some say $180 this year.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

